# eSATA externe mit Strom über USB



## Thunnes (22. April 2009)

*eSATA externe mit Strom über USB*

Hi
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer externen Festplatte mit round about 500Gb aufwärts mit eSATA anschluss aber auch mit USB über die die Strom bekommt
Ich will eigentlich kein Netzteil dazu haben.
Hab schon im Inet gesucht aber noch nix gefunden wo steht dass das wirklich geht


----------



## cid-baba (22. April 2009)

*AW: eSATA externe mit Strom über USB*

das geht imho nur bei den 2,5zoll-modellen, und auch da oft nur mit y-usbkabel. die 3,5er brauchen einfach mehr als 6 (12V * 500mA) bzw. 12 watt (12V * 500mA * 2 mit y-kabel). und mehr als 500gb gibts in 2,5zoll noch nicht, außerdem sind die 500gb-platten schweineteuer im vergleich zu gleichgroßen 3,5ern (ungefähr faktor 2).

ich kann verstehen dass dich das netzteil nervt, aber in dem fall ist die vermeidung desselben so abnormal teuer das ich eher das netzteil in kauf nehmen würde...


----------



## Thunnes (22. April 2009)

*AW: eSATA externe mit Strom über USB*

Meine ich doch auch
2,5 Zoll reicht
3,5 zoll ist zur groß
Wenn es geht kann es auch kleiner als 2,5 sein


----------



## cid-baba (23. April 2009)

*AW: eSATA externe mit Strom über USB*

wie gesagt, bei 2,5 zoll ist 500gb obergrenze. laut produktseite ware dashier
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Laufwerksgehäuse - eSATA - SilverStone MS05B
ein gehäuse, das kein netzteil braucht - ist preislich eher obere mittelklasse, dafür aber qualität und mitgeliefete dockingstation (wenn ichs richtig begriffen habe).

noch kleiner ist halt noch teurer für noch weniger platz, außerdem gibts die (noch?) nicht mit esata - da geht der strom dann aber auf jeden fall ohne netzteil.


----------



## Thunnes (24. April 2009)

*AW: eSATA externe mit Strom über USB*

Im Prinzip würde mir die hier gefallen
Aber ich weiß nich ob die auch über eSATA anschließen kann und dadrüber die Daten übertragen kann und den nötigen Strom(eSATA überträgt ja keinen Strom???) mir per USB hole


----------



## BigBubby (24. April 2009)

*AW: eSATA externe mit Strom über USB*



Thunnes schrieb:


> Im Prinzip würde mir die hier gefallen
> Aber ich weiß nich ob die auch über eSATA anschließen kann und dadrüber die Daten übertragen kann und den nötigen Strom(eSATA überträgt ja keinen Strom???) mir per USB hole



steht doch im text. zwei usb für strom. ESata kannst du auch anschließen. Ich denke es erkennt intern, ob esata angeschlossen sit und nutz die USB dann nur noch als strom, woher sonst soll es strom bekommen?


----------



## cid-baba (24. April 2009)

*AW: eSATA externe mit Strom über USB*

ja, mit der gehts - ich würde zwar "selbstbau" statt "fertiglösung" bevorzugen, aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden...


----------



## Thunnes (25. April 2009)

*AW: eSATA externe mit Strom über USB*

Welcher beiden Teile würdets du mir denn empfehlen
Gibt ja so viel


----------



## cid-baba (25. April 2009)

*AW: eSATA externe mit Strom über USB*

also, von oben genanntem gehäuse halte ich relativ viel, die tests sind ganz gut. silverstone ist eifach eine qualitätsmarke, die aber auch ihren preis hat. ansonsten schau einfach im shop deiner wahl oder bei geizhals welches gehäuse dir gefällt und die anforderungen erfüllt und such nach tests, reviews etc. wenn du nix über ein gehäuse bzw. die firma findest wär ich vorsichtig 

bei der festplatte an sich: ich geh mal davon aus, dass du sie nicht als systemfestplatte verwenden willst, die performance ist also eher zweitrangig. von daher: masse zählt - bei geizhals die festplatte mit dem besten preis/kapatitätsverhältnis suchen, bzw. die billigste 500gb-platte.

bsp (mit alternatepreisen, bei den komponenten ist alternate sogar relativ weit unten dabei):
festplatte mit besten €/gb:
Hitachi Travelstar 5K500.B 500GB, SATA II (HTS545050B9A300) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
~80€

gehäuse
SilverStone MS05B schwarz, USB 2.0/eSATA Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
~35€

macht 115€ + geschätz 8€ versand, da kommt das fertigmodell nicht wesentlich billiger (bzw. ist dann auch so) - und man hat wirklich was man will, kann später ggf. mal die festplatte tauschen ...


----------

